# N safari 4 - i can't see top sites icon what can i do?



## sandin29 (Sep 10, 2009)

In safari 4 top sites icon is not displayed in the bookmark bar and edit-preferences-bookmarks also can't be displayed
iam using windows xp sp2 directx 9.0 also installed.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 10, 2009)

Well I don't use Windows here (Hence the name of this site) but in OS X  just go to the  menu item 'View" and in the drop-down select "Customize ToolBar" will let you select drag & drop icons to the Tool Bar.


----------

